# My $55 rear strut tower brace



## Gnfanatic (Oct 2, 2013)

Hey guys, built my own rear strut tower brace over the weekend it came out great. I was not impressed on what it is avail today due to the mounting locations and design (side of struts, higher then the strut mount and fac steel at mounting location is only 18ga). Mine is installed right at the strut mount location and the steel there is 3x times thicker then where the other guys mounts theirs at. I made the brackets out of 1/4in thick steel, non-sleeved Heim joints are 3/4 in thick (rated at 12000 psi) and the steel tube is 1in diameter and 1/8th in thick. Overbuilt? yes but why the **** not. All hardware is Grade 8. I am happy with the results and feel a difference in driving. Especially when driven over dips in the road and turns. The car feels more solid and has a firmer feel to it. My next project is to built a front strut bar that is mounted directly to the strut towers. Will not interfere with the struts whatsoever. I am not knocking anyone or saying mine is better I just prefer it this way and that's why I built it.

comments? suggestions? Questions?


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

Good job I was gonna build set to sell but there wasn't enough interest.


----------



## Gnfanatic (Oct 2, 2013)

Thks man. Next time I will install it THEN install the dynamat  I am hoping to finally finish my stereo next week, some wiring to do and ready to tune!


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Um.......not trying to annoy anyone but since the Cruze doesn't use rear struts, only shocks, there is no side loading at the points reinforced.
What was the point of the excersize?

Rob


----------



## Gnfanatic (Oct 2, 2013)

Robby said:


> Um.......not trying to annoy anyone but since the Cruze doesn't use rear struts, only shocks, there is no side loading at the points reinforced.
> What was the point of the excersize?
> 
> Rob


Your right Rob, it doesnt have rear struts but there is side loading at the those points. I feel a immediate difference once installed so I am satisfied.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

OK,

Rob


----------

